# Lovely Bengal needs temporary home for a few months



## Jess Drury (Aug 29, 2015)

I have an adult Bengal cross cat who is in desperate need of a temporary home.
Currently she is with my dads ex wife as we are trying to find a new house which could take a few months. As you can imagine things are not going well since they split up which is now effecting my cat who is left outside in the cold all day and night with a bowl of food.

I'm currently living with my mum and step dad who is disabled in a wheelchair so can not have her here. My dad is renting out a room in a house share so can't take her there.

I can't sleep at night knowing she's alone and unhappy. If you know of anyone who can help it will be much appreciated. Suffolk area
Thank you 
Jess


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jess, if you state which area you are in hopefully members can give you suggestions.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Jess Drury , I would contact places such as the Ipswich & District Animal Welfare and see if they know of any fosterers in your area who would take your cat on a temporary basis for a few months. Expect to pay for food, any vet bills, as well as a small fee to the fosterer for the service.

http://infolink.suffolk.gov.uk/kb5/suffolk/infolink/service.page?id=Uoh5C1NcaQc

Also contact Ipswich Cats Protection branch to ask about temporary fosterers:

http://ipswich.cats.org.uk/

You will need to explain you are not looking to rehome your cat, but that you need him fostered for a few months and you can't afford cattery fees (which I assume is the case? ) If they agree to help you out they will be doing you a favour, but some Rescues will help in this way if they can.

I would also ask at your vets to see if they know of anyone who does temporary fostering. You many even find that one of the vet nurses might offer to foster if she knows your cat. The vet nurses are very kind and caring people who will often put themselves out to help someone in need.

Good luck.


----------



## Jess Drury (Aug 29, 2015)

I have contacted cats protection just waiting on a reply. Unfortunately their vets is where they r now so I can't pop in but might speak to local vets and I will check out Ipswich animal welfare. I'm happy to pay anything if I know my cats are happy and safe 
Thank you for your help
Jess


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats???? Sorry thought you only had the one.

I am not in your area sadly and I have cats with me at present, otherwise I would have offered to help you.
I hope you find a lovely indoor foster home for them soon.


----------



## Jess Drury (Aug 29, 2015)

I have 2 although it's just the female Bengal that needs a home asap as the other one is being looked after. My dads ex wife likes one of my cats but not the other which means she's refusing to look after her  she's a lovely cat, just needs someone loving back. I would like to keep them together but its my Bengal I need a quick home for.
Jess


----------

